
Microglia and their role in obesity related cognitive decline - rustcharm
http://www.jneurosci.org/content/early/2018/09/10/JNEUROSCI.0789-18.2018
======
rustcharm
Obesity related cognitive decline can/will be a very serious issue given that
2/3rds of westerners are obese or overweight.

